# Burning barrel



## SVNET (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello all,

Its been a couple of weeks that I have been away, busy with my parents at home...

But hey...

I am planning a bond fire for Thanksgivings Dinner, but I don't have a metal container to burn a couple of wood lugs.

I refuse to pay $150 for the burning container being sold at lowes / home depot.

Since you guys here are so handy and have such a clever minds...

Lets come up with some ideas of devices that can be used for such purpose.

The feed store by my house sell a container that seems to be perffect except that it is made of thin metal and it is garvanized, not sure if burning wood on a garvanized contatine could be poison... I was planing on putting some bricks on the bottom so the heat won't be directly on the metal.

What else is available for cheap that could be use as a metal container to create a bond fire ?

I saw those burning barrel for $15 each, but they are too tall and not wide enough...


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2008)

Does it need to be a metal container at all? How about a ring of Rocks? Thats What I have in my back yard!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 20, 2008)

most car dealerships have metal junk piles out back for people to pick up the scrap. id drive around and see if you find a barrel layin around. i know we have about 6 layin out back of our shop. just do a pre-burn in them to burn all the chemicals out before your thanks giving burn. 

just a thought :mrgreen:


----------



## USSWormy (Nov 20, 2008)

+100 on the pit and the rocks...... thats what I did myself.

But, If you know somewhere to lay your hands on a tub from the inside of a cloths dryer, they make great firepits! They are usually enamel or stanless, even already ventilated for air flow. I have a friend who uses one when camping, and I have to say it works great!


----------



## SVNET (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello,

Well I do have a permanent rock pit out back that I use just to burn trees brushes and leaves, but I am looking for something more portable that I can move around and position in different locations. 

I want people to seat on the front steps of our front porch and the portable pit to be placed right in front. Then when we are done I can just bring the ashes to the back pit and dump it.

I got the idea from a reception that I went the other day for the local veteran parade at a huge barn house, the party was inside, but they had a couple of benches infront of a well made semi portable fire pit, that one was not something you can move around everyday, but you could if you need to relocate it. I am sure those people paid big bucks to have that made, but I am sure I can get the same effect with some clear metal scraping ideas...

I also saw someone do it with Truck wheel rim, not as safe but they have a fire going while camping...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 20, 2008)

The outer rim from a semi wheel sitting on 3 bricks works great.

Not too hard to find a damaged one either if you have any carriers in your area.

We have used one for years at deer camp. Large rocks are equally effective if you can find some.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 20, 2008)

USSWormy said:


> ...a tub from the inside of a cloths dryer, they make great firepits! They are usually enamel or stanless, even already ventilated for air flow...



Stainless dryer drum. That sounds like a pretty good idea. Might just keep my eye out for one.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 20, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> USSWormy said:
> 
> 
> > ...a tub from the inside of a cloths dryer, they make great firepits! They are usually enamel or stanless, even already ventilated for air flow...
> ...



yea works pretty good, just look in the paper for someone needing thier ol'junked out dryer hauled off, washer tub works too :wink:


----------



## ben2go (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a big grill make out of loose stacked concrete block.You could make a fire ring out of them,just put the holes up.


----------



## sccamper (Nov 22, 2008)

You could use an old charcoil grill. Shorten the legs so its not so high. Wont last forever, but that depends on how much you use it and how its stored. I boiught a square shaped one at w mart for less than 20 bucks. If you could find any still out.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 23, 2008)

If you have a drill and a jig saw or sawzall,you could buy a 55 gal drum, cheap,and cut it in half.Then you have 2 fire pits.


----------

